# Hi



## Kanenone11 (1 mo ago)

Can anyone tell me the sex of my kenya sand boa?


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Kanenone11 said:


> Can anyone tell me the sex of my kenya sand boa?


Let me rub my crystal ball...... wait I see an image.... no must be mistaken !


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks for the PM... I'll include the image which may help, but generally the only true way is to have the snake probed by someone experienced in probing snakes


----------

